# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Bots and Programs >  Coordinates for gZoom (Updating)

## Gualtieri

*. . . . . .**. . . . . . . .**. . . . . . . . . .*
*The following Coordinates are for the  ([Release] gZoom) gZoom hack!**Please PM me the Fail Coordinates, i'll try to fix them!*



*• INCLUDING ALL Jumping puzzle treasure chests, PoI's, Vistas, Skill challenges, Waypoints and Renown Hearts! •*
*. . . . . . . . . .**. . . . . . . .**. . . . . .*

*COORDINATES FOR THE MAJOR CITIES*
_Rata Sum • Black Citadel • Divinity's Reach • Hoelbrak • The Grove • Lion's Arch_
*D O W N L O A D*
*• • •**• •**•*
*ALL ZONES [1 - 15]*
_Wayfarer Foothills • Caledon Forest • Metrica Province • Queensdale • Plains of Ashford_
_All PoI's, Vistas, Skill Challenges, Waypoints, Renown Hearts, Marketplaces and Crafting places._
*D O W N L O A D*
*• • •**• •**•*
*ALL ZONES [15 - 25]*
_Brisban Widlands • Diessa Plateau • Kessex Hills • Snowden Drifts_
_All PoI's, Vistas, Skill Challenges, Waypoints, Renown Hearts and Marketplaces._
*D O W N L O A D*
*• • •**• •**•*
*ALL ZONES [25 - 45]*
_Gandarran Fields • Harathi Hinterlands • Lornar Pass • Fields of Ruin_
_All PoI's, Vistas, Skill Challenges, Waypoints, Renown Hearts and Marketplaces._
*D O W N L O A D*
*• • •**• •**•*
*ALL ZONES [40 - 55]*
_Dredgehaunt Cliffs • Blazeridge Steppes • Bloodtide Coast_
_All PoI's, Vistas, Skill Challenges, Renown Hearts and Waypoints._
*D O W N L O A D*
*• • •**• •**•*
*ALL ZONES [50 - 70]*
_Timberline Falls • Iron Marches • Sparkfly • Mount Maelstrom • Fireheart Rise_
_All PoI's, Vistas, Skill Challenges, Waypoints, Renown Hearts and Marketplaces._
*D O W N L O A D*
*• • •**• •**•*
*ALL ZONES [70 - 80]*
_Frostgorge Sound • Stairs of Devastation • Malchor's Leap • Cursed Shore • Southsun Cove_
_All PoI's, Vistas, Skill Challenges, Renown Hearts and Waypoints._
*D O W N L O A D*
*• • •**• •**•*
* ALL WvWvW ZONES* 
_Blue/Green/Red Borderlands • Eternal Battlegrounds_
_All PoI's, Vistas and Skill Challenges._
*D O W N L O A D*

*• • •**• •**•*
*ALL-IN-1 PACK*
_All 1-80 Zones • Major Cities • WvWvW Coordinates_
_All PoI's, Vistas, Skill Challenges, Renown Hearts and Waypoints._
*D O W N L O A D*


*. . . . . .**. . . . . . . .**. . . . . . . . . .*
*This List shows how to sync the character after TP!*




> For most that you may have issues syncing with, this works flawlessly, just find an object / incline that is normally something your character gets stuck on, and it will sync, even for my necro which no weapon combination allows us to sync.



*• WARRIOR:* _Whirlwind Attack - Use a Greatsword and Savage Leap - Use a Main hand sword (Thanks to sol82!)_
*• ELEMENTALIST:* _Burning Retreat - Use a Staff. (Thanks to luckysurfcs!) and Ride the Lightning or Updraft (Air) - Use a Dagger (Off-Hand) (Thanks to Chikitor!)_ 
*• THIEVES:* _Flanking strike - Use double Dagger and Heartseeker - Use Dagger in Mainhand (Thanks to DarkXma and meplz!)_
*• ENGINEER:* _Overcharged Shot - Use a Rifle. (Thanks to SSlisa!)_
*• GUARDIAN:* _Mighty Blow - Use a 2H Hammer / Leap of Faith and Symbol of Wrath- Use a Greatsword (Thanks to jpte and AngryMustache!)_
*• RANGER:* _Hornet Sting and Serpent's Strike - Use 1H Sword / Quick Shot - Use a Shortbow 
ninjataktikz and oijkn!)_
*• NECROMANCER:* _unknown._
*• MESMER:* _Blurred Frenzy - Use a Main hand sword (Thanks to AngryMustache!)_



*This List shows how to sync the character in the WATER after TP!*

*• WARRIOR:* _Tsunami Slash - Use a Spear (Thanks to UnholyMisery!)_
*• ELEMENTALIST:* _unknown._
*• THIEVES:* _Escape - Use a Harpoon Gun (Thanks to KiLL3rAs!)_
*• ENGINEER:* _Retreating Grapple - Use a Harpoon Gun. (Thanks to KiLL3rAs!)_
*• GUARDIAN:* _Spear Wall - Usa a Spear (Thanks to laudon!)_
*• RANGER:* _Ink Blast - Use a Harpoon Gun (Thanks to KiLL3rAs!)_
*• NECROMANCER:* _Foul Current - Use a Trident (Thanks to AngryMustache!)_
*• MESMER:*_unknown._

*It may happen that the Coords are incorrect (X - Y - Z set on 500000). Do it like "thebluefish" to solve the problem:*



> It's due to localization issues. For Windows 7, go to Control Panel -> Region and Language -> Additional Settings -> Change 'Decimal Symbol' to a comma, then close out everything and reload gZoom. IT will work properly after these steps.


*. . . . . . . . . .**. . . . . . . .**. . . . . .*

----------


## alcor75

You are fast!!, tnx alot for this

----------


## uaelite

EDIT: Disregard, a little research and I found my answer.. Thank you to the OP for this list!

----------


## 1M1

Wow thanks alot for doing this mate, may have found a bug tho. 

When I go to load the lists all the co-ordinate boxes show 500000 in them because the coordinates show a "," in them where there should be a "."

is gZoom using commas as separators for you rather than .'s?

----------


## melchsee

awesome contribution !

----------


## kirajokerz

> Wow thanks alot for doing this mate, may have found a bug tho. 
> 
> When I go to load the lists all the co-ordinate boxes show 500000 in them because the coordinates show a "," in them where there should be a "."
> 
> is gZoom using commas as separators for you rather than .'s?


How do i fix these? Could you tell me how to?

----------


## thebluefish

> Wow thanks alot for doing this mate, may have found a bug tho. 
> 
> When I go to load the lists all the co-ordinate boxes show 500000 in them because the coordinates show a "," in them where there should be a "."
> 
> is gZoom using commas as separators for you rather than .'s?


It's due to localization issues. For Windows 7, go to Control Panel -> Region and Language -> Additional Settings -> Change 'Decimal Symbol' to a comma, then close out everything and reload gZoom. IT will work properly after these steps.

----------


## 1M1

Aha thanks for that, I'll look for a way to parse both types of files or convert these back to decimal points

----------


## 187

These are great! A bit of an annoyance at the decimal issue, but really, who's to complain when you laid out all the coordinates so well? <3

----------


## Gualtieri

Sorry for that "," and "." thing. ^^ Just do it like "thebluefish"  :Smile:  Thanks <3  :Embarrassment: 

BTW: Some tele points are under the world or in tree's / stairways, you will get the PoI but youre movement is severely restricted.  :Smile:

----------


## TomS7

Download wont work?

----------


## Gualtieri

Should work now  :Smile:

----------


## TomS7

nevermind.

----------


## Gualtieri

Load the list into gZoom, choose a coordinate and click "Load" then "Teleport"

----------


## TomS7

> Load the list into gZoom, choose a coordinate and click "Load" then "Teleport"


You get De-synced when you TP anyways, so you cant realy grind xp from this, cause the server thinks you are still where you started from.

----------


## DarkXma

Wow, you're really quick.
great job

----------


## Gualtieri

*Double-Post* Sorry

----------


## Gualtieri

> You get De-synced when you TP anyways, so you cant realy grind xp from this, cause the server thinks you are still where you started from.



Yes, its the port delay...  :Frown:

----------


## Wombatz

_Looks fantastic!! Great job dude!!!_

----------


## scyrnn

This is excellent, thank you for this!

----------


## luckysurfcs

hey. when i load a xyz co-ord and press teleport i get put high up in the sky and do not get put in the right place. is this something im doing wrong or are the xyz co-ords wrong.

thanks!

----------


## luckysurfcs

nvm ignore last post, however, because of the delay. does it not make this pointless as you cant discover the Poi-Vista-WP? or is there a way to sync it back to where you actually are?

----------


## Gualtieri

I think you have the same problem like 1M1. Try to change your Decimal Symbol to a comma. "thebluefish" explained how to do it.  :Smile: 




> It's due to localization issues. For Windows 7, go to Control Panel -> Region and Language -> Additional Settings -> Change 'Decimal Symbol' to a comma, then close out everything and reload gZoom. IT will work properly after these steps.

----------


## luckysurfcs

> I think you have the same problem like 1M1. Try to change your Decimal Symbol to a comma. "thebluefish" explained how to do it.



Sorted out the problem thanks, just me being dumb, works fine. But how do you actually sync yourself to the position so you can discover the area? im an elementalist. Thanks.

----------


## Gualtieri

I've not tested it with a Ele. A Warrior with a Greatsword can just use the "Whirlwind-Attack" and the TP complete immediately  :Smile: 

I will test this with the other classes and post my results here!

----------


## luckysurfcs

Thanks man. Anyone who can figure this out for an elementalist is a god to me!  :Smile:

----------


## luckysurfcs

HA! figured it out. You can use burning retreat as an elementalist!

have fun peeps. thanks again to the OP.

----------


## Gualtieri

Nice! Thank you lucky.  :Smile:

----------


## DarkXma

Thieves can use Withdraw, shortest CD skill that syncs
Edit: Flanking Strike has no CD and works

----------


## Gualtieri

Good job DarkXma, thank you.  :Smile:

----------


## Dilldoe

Anybody else having a problem with gZoom 1.5 taking up ram and searching for a process forever?

----------


## SSlisa

very handy ty, 
FYI to sync with engineer equip a rifle and use skill 4, "Overcharge shot", I am guessing the elite "Rocket Boots" will also do the trick

----------


## scyrnn

Anyone know how to sync with a guardian?

----------


## jpte

> Anyone know how to sync with a guardian?


Okay, got it now.
2H Sword skill "Leap of faith" syncs you instantly for Guardian. YW  :Smile:

----------


## Gualtieri

Nice.  :Smile:  Thank you SSlisa and jpte!  :Smile:

----------


## jpte

Guardian: Acctually 2H Mace ability Mightly Blow (Ability 2) is MUCH better, since it has only 5 SEC CD and you don't risk jumping of a cliff like the Leap ability.

----------


## Unrath

Thanks for this list  :Smile: . Anyone found any chest/jumping puzzle co-ords?

----------


## Gualtieri

I'll update these "special" coord's after i finish the World map and the WvWvW-Map  :Smile:

----------


## KiLL3rAs

Not work for me ... all times is TP me in the bug ....

My setting is right ? Capture - HostingPics.net - Hbergement d'images gratuit

----------


## Gualtieri

Youre settings are a little bit different than mine. Change "Groupement des Chiffres" to "123.456.789".

And "Symbole de groupement des chifftres" to "."

----------


## Wombatz

_40-55... very fast dude, so f*cking awsome. thx bro!!_

----------


## KiLL3rAs

> Youre settings are a little bit different than mine. Change "Groupement des Chiffres" to "123.456.789".
> 
> And "Symbole de groupement des chifftres" to "."



not work :s

----------


## Gualtieri

Did you restart gZoom after the changes?  :Smile:

----------


## 187

Oh wow, you're really quick. I'm still trying to get all the 15-25 zones, and here you are, already done with 40-55 zones! Huge props.

----------


## Gualtieri

> Oh wow, you're really quick. I'm still trying to get all the 15-25 zones, and here you are, already done with 40-55 zones! Huge props.


I love the Speedhack!  :Smile:  

55 - 70 up  :Wink:

----------


## meplz

Thieves can use heartseeker to re-sync also.  :Smile: 

Major props to the person(s) who provided coordinates.

----------


## UnholyMisery

Do you have to be in the zone you want to teleport to the POI's for in order for it to work cause I tried tele from Lion's Arch to Queensdale and it just took me to a random place in Lion's Arch.

----------


## Gualtieri

You have to be in the Zone  :Smile:

----------


## Unrath

> I'll update these "special" coord's after i finish the World map and the WvWvW-Map


Thanks for that! Appreciate the work you do mate.

----------


## melchsee

next up are the coords for jumping puzzles !

----------


## 1M1

Amazing job Gualtieri, saved me alot of time, I'll link to this thread in the next version of gzoom so people can grab the latest maps

also could someone please compile a list of known skills that refresh/sync the player after teleport

----------


## KiLL3rAs

no understand how is work :s

----------


## Gualtieri

Thank you guys!  :Smile:  Added a little list to sync after TP  :Smile:  (not complete)

Work on Orr right now... I hate Orr :P

----------


## Futile570

Hey Gualtieri, every time I load the coordinates from the file, the boxes remain blank. Could you tell me how to get it up and running?

----------


## Gualtieri

Try to restart gZoom and load the file again. You can't see any Coord's?

----------


## Futile570

I did, also reinstalled. If I click "Load from File" and load it, nothing happens at all. Everything stays blank. But if I just click "Load" I get an unhandled exception which forces Gzoom to stop.

----------


## Gualtieri

Oh, that's very odd. I really don't known how to fix this problem, after loading the file you should see all Coord's.

Try to be in-game and in the Zone you want to TP.  :Smile:  Sorry man, i would like to help you but i have no idea ^^

----------


## Futile570

I got it, I forgot I changed my UAC settings, so it wasn't running as Admin. Thanks anyway, and sorry for being a dumb dumb.

----------


## Gualtieri

Nice! I'm happy for you.  :Smile:  Happy TP!  :Wink:

----------


## Futile570

Thanks again Gualtieri.  :Smile:  I do have a question though. Would you mind if I sent you .XYZ's for Gathering spots within each of the zones you listed which have an abundance of ores?

Edit: So you can add them to your post.

----------


## Gualtieri

That's a nice idea!  :Smile:  I searched it too but i only found a Salad-Field lol

----------


## luckysurfcs

> Thieves can use Withdraw, shortest CD skill that syncs
> Edit: Flanking Strike has no CD and works


Hai Gualtieri,

Thanks for the credit for ele sync  :Smile:  although im going to try other weapon comps soon to find something without the horridle like 15 sec cd lol.
Also, with burning retreat it doesnt work everytime, sometimes up to 4 (rare) times. mostly 1 or 2.

I'll find something better when i get a sec to buy a new weapon!

Just something i did want to mention tho. the above quote from DarkXma really helped me out on with thief, thanks. Flanking strike (double dagger) is amazing for this. instant sync. so it's definitely worth you added this skill to the thief sync list. all credit to DarkXma ofcourse!

How's it going in Oor?

----------


## Gualtieri

Thanks lucky  :Smile:  I'll change the spell now  :Smile: 

Orr is 50% complete! I still hate this ****** zone!  :Big Grin:

----------


## luckysurfcs

> Thanks lucky  I'll change the spell now 
> 
> Orr is 50% complete! I still hate this ****** zone!


 :Big Grin:  nice man.

Also, im just working through caledon forest now and noticed that POI 17 takes you to a quest heart rather than the POI that's just north of it on the map : ) 

the first slightly wrong XYZ so MAJOR ups to you  :Smile:

----------


## luckysurfcs

> nice man.
> 
> Also, im just working through caledon forest now and noticed that POI 17 takes you to a quest heart rather than the POI that's just north of it on the map : ) 
> 
> the first slightly wrong XYZ so MAJOR ups to you


Ah ha! ignore the "wrong" XYZ co-ord, seems you need to take a diguise to be able to enter the area so the co-ord is actually fine!  :Smile:  sry.

----------


## Gualtieri

Haha. You scared me :P

----------


## Ninjataktikz

For RANGER use a 1 Hand Sword and use the 2nd and the 3rd skill both work  :Smile:  .....yourwelcome.

----------


## Gualtieri

Good job Ninjataktikz!  :Smile:

----------


## luckysurfcs

:Big Grin:  sorry.

Also for elementalists;

Step 1) Use 'Conjure Fiery Greatsword' in an areea you have ALREADY discovered (in a sync'd area)

Step 2) port to anywhere...

Step 3) Use your third ability 'Fiery Whirl'

This skill tends to work after 1 use so its brilliant BUT ofcourse you are limited with uses/time as its an elite skill and doesnt last forever  :Smile: 

P.s. still havent tried with anything other than staff.

TLDR: Conjure Fiery Greatsword 3rd ability also works but u need to conjure the sword before you travel.

----------


## Gualtieri

Cool  :Smile:  Thank you lucky!

----------


## kwalti

Very nice job, deserves the rep  :Smile:

----------


## darkmaouli

Great job doing this! thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Futile570

Hey Gualtieri, I was going to PM you those XYZ's, but the website only allows you to PM Pictures/Videos. I made a new thread for Gathering XYZ's, try em out  :Smile: 
So far only Metrica and Gendarran are complete.(Mining, that is)

----------


## Gualtieri

Nice job! I can add the Coord's and re-upload it if you wish  :Smile:  

Keep it up buddy!

----------


## Futile570

> Nice job! I can add the Coord's and re-upload it if you wish  
> 
> Keep it up buddy!


Yes sir, feel free to do whatever you wish with the Coords I posted  :Smile: 

Edit: Some may even be able to be removed, since they are close together, and if you use the Speed Hack it will probably be faster to do so, for some classes anyway.

----------


## Gualtieri

Fabulous! Thank you! +Rep  :Smile:

----------


## Gualtieri

*Update* - Orr and Frostgorge added! 

Have fun!

----------


## Wombatz

_very sexy, big thx from germany!!_

----------


## luckysurfcs

> *Update* - Orr and Frostgorge added! 
> 
> Have fun!


Epic work man  :Smile: 

Edit: like the new first post  :Big Grin:  VERY COLOURFUL SIR

Any elementalists found an insta sync spell yet? Still yet to buy something other than a staff. i assume "ride the lightning" would work but again it has a cd.

----------


## Gualtieri

I love colours <3  :Big Grin:  Thank you  :Smile: 

*testing ele spells*

----------


## luckysurfcs

> i love colours <3 :d thank you 
> 
> *testing ele spells*



much love!

----------


## sol82

Warriors can use Savage Leap with MH sword to sync, but for some reason it didn't work in Divinity's Reach. With weapon swapping between GS and MH sword it's much faster.

----------


## will78

Thank you for the list! Next can you do secret chests and stuff?

----------


## Gualtieri

Sure! Have to complete the WvWvW-Map's, after that i'll update the chests.  :Smile: 

Edit: Thanks sol82!  :Smile:

----------


## jpte

This keeps getting better and better +REP.

----------


## Gualtieri

Thank you jpte!  :Smile:

----------


## luckysurfcs

WvWvW profile will be sooooooooooo useful  :Smile: 

lookin forward to it bro. any luck with ele sync?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gualtieri

WvWvW is a litte bit complicated  :Smile:  Have to find good safe spots under the World  :Big Grin: 

No, sorry :/ I think, Conjure Fiery Greatsword (Fiery Whirl) and Burning retreat are the best spells to sync with a Ele  :Frown:

----------


## KiLL3rAs

+5 rep for the good work  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gualtieri

Wow! Thank you KiLL3rAs!  :Smile:  I'm glad that you like it.

----------


## waltobc6

i downloaded it and when i load and set load to a waypoint i get all XYZ set on 500000
that is for all the coordinates in any file i downloaded...

how can i fix it?

----------


## Gualtieri

> It's due to localization issues. For Windows 7, go to Control Panel -> Region and Language -> Additional Settings -> Change 'Decimal Symbol' to a comma, then close out everything and reload gZoom. IT will work properly after these steps.


Do it like thebluefish.  :Smile:

----------


## Wombatz

_flawless work dude, keep it up! ...btw. when is the next update?_ 

edit... +5rep

----------


## Gualtieri

Thank you Wombi <3 The Borderlands are 100% complete (with the 2 Key chests coords, to open the gate for the Jump Puzzle chest!) 

Eternal Battlegrounds ~ 40% explored  :Smile:

----------


## Wombatz

_Yesssss... Thanks bro!_

----------


## AngryMustache

I seem to be having an issue that even after loading a coordinate, it only changes the destination from 50000.00000 and at most maybe adds a (-) sign in front, and doesn't actually put in the correct coordinate that is listed in the coordinate listing. 

So it always puts me in the center of zone no matter which coordinate I select.

Any ideas or have I missed something obvious?

----------


## DarkXma

> I seem to be having an issue that even after loading a coordinate, it only changes the destination from 50000.00000 and at most maybe adds a (-) sign in front, and doesn't actually put in the correct coordinate that is listed in the coordinate listing. 
> 
> So it always puts me in the center of zone no matter which coordinate I select.
> 
> Any ideas or have I missed something obvious?






> (Coordinates for gZoom (Updating)) It's due to localization issues. For Windows 7, go to Control Panel -> Region and Language -> Additional Settings -> Change 'Decimal Symbol' to a comma, then close out everything and reload gZoom. IT will work properly after these steps.


Been posted so many times

----------


## AngryMustache

It doesn't work, restarted both GW2 and gZoom, no dice.

Edit: Got it working after a logoff of windows.

----------


## DarkXma

Mind posting a picture of your settings so we can see if it's correct?

----------


## Gualtieri

> Edit: Got it working after a logoff of windows.


Nice  :Smile:  Have fun!  :Wink:

----------


## luckysurfcs

> Thank you Wombi <3 The Borderlands are 100% complete (with the 2 Key chests coords, to open the gate for the Jump Puzzle chest!) 
> 
> Eternal Battlegrounds ~ 40% explored


You're a beast! nice work.

----------


## Gualtieri

*UPDATE*

Added WvWvW-Zones + Jump Puzzle Treasure Chest (JPTC) coord's

The PvP coordinates are a litte bit different. All PoI's Coord's are under the Map. The best way to explore the PoI's is: Port -> Wait a second -> use a "Sync-Spell" -> Port back to a WP -> Next PoI

It's not fast, but it's SAFE!  :Smile:  

Have fun

----------


## AngryMustache

Just an update:

I was able to get it to sync on a mesmer with the sword MH skill: Blurred Frenzy (may have to use it twice in row, otherwise temporary)

Downside is with every MH/OH combination I wasn't able to get necromancer to sync up.

----------


## Gualtieri

Nice! Thank your Angry!  :Smile:

----------


## AngryMustache

You may want to note that just using Blurred Frenzy once will not always cut it. Most times you need to stay in place and without moving position after TP'ing use the skill twice in a row, otherwise you will desync upon moving.

----------


## dafuq88

is this possible to create vistas coor ? might wanna compile it  :Big Grin:

----------


## UnholyMisery

Not sure if anyone has said any underwater abilities that work but for warriors with a spear Tsunami Slash works but it has a 20 second cooldown.

----------


## dyerb213

how we get this to work

----------


## dyerb213

dw got it  :Smile:

----------


## dyerb213

ok i cant get it to work now  :Frown:  can someone help me

----------


## Gualtieri

Send you a PM, i hope it will work.

----------


## dyerb213

saw it still haveing problems
still not working or im just stupid haha

----------


## Wombatz

_working for me!_

----------


## dyerb213

its ok i found the problem  :Smile:

----------


## Gualtieri

What was it? =)

----------


## Gualtieri

*UPDATE*

Added Jumping Puzzle Treasure Chests (JPTC):


*Blazeridge Steppes* 
-Behem Gauntlet (JPTC) 
-Craze's Folly (JPTC) 


*Bloodtide Coast* 
-Professor Portmatt's Lab (JPTC) 

*Caledon Forest* 
-Dark Reverie (JPTC) 
-Morgan's Leap (JPTC) 
-Spelunker's Delve (JPTC) 
-Spekks' Laboratory (JPTC) 

*Cursed Shore* 
-Buried Archives (JPTC) 


*Diessa Plateau* 
-Crimson Plateau (JPTC)
*
Dredgehaunt Cliffs* 
-Tribulation Rift Scaffolding (JPTC)

*Fields of Ruin* 
-Branded Mine (JPTC)
*
Fireheart Rise* 
-Pig Iron Quarry (JPTC)

*Frostgorge Sound* 
-Shattered Ice Ruins (JPTC)

*Gendarran Fields* 
-Food Bag (Drop infront of the MOA's)-> Swashbuckler's Cove (JPTC)

*Harathi Hinterlands* 
-Fawcett's Bounty (JPTC)

*Iron Marches* 
-Chaos Crystal Cavern (JPTC)

*Kessex Hills* 
-The Collapsed Observatory (JPTC)

*Lion's Arch* 
-Troll's End (JPTC)
-Urmaug's Secret (JPTC)
-Weyandt's Revenge (JPTC)

*Lornar's Pass* 
-Griffonrook Run (achievement)

*Malchor's Leap* 
-Scavenger's Chasm 
-Antre of Adjournment (ALL 12 Key's + Chest)

*Metrica Province* 
-Goemm's Lab (JPTC)
-Random Chest (JPTC)

*Mount Maelstrom* 
-Conundrum Cubed (JPTC)


*Plains of Ashford* 
-Loreclaw Expanse (JPTC)

*
Queensdale*
-Demongrub Pits (JPTC)

*Snowden Drifts* 
-King Jalis's Refuge (JPTC)


*Straits of Devastation* 
-Vizier's Tower (JPTC)


*Timberline Falls*
-Only Zuhl (Boss)


*Wayfarer Foothills* 
-Shamans Rookery (JPTC)


*Blue/Green/Red Borderlands* 
-Sapphire/Emerald/Garnet Sanctum (2 Keys + JPTC)


*Eternal Battlegrounds* 
Obsidian Sanctum (JPTC)



*Have fun!!!*

----------


## oijkn

Hi, thank you so much !!! Your contribution is very helpful  :Smile:  big big thank !!! and have a good game  :Smile: 

I'm impatient to use your last update but i don't see the new file in the first post...

Best regard.

----------


## Gualtieri

I re-uploaded all files  :Smile:  you have to download it again  :Wink:

----------


## oijkn

> I re-upload all files  have to download it again


Ok thank you for your great work !

Just a question, you add JPTC to existing files or this is another file ? because i don't see it on your first post ^^

----------


## Gualtieri

I added all the JPTC to the existing file  :Smile:  

Just delete the old Coordinates and download it here again  :Smile:

----------


## Wombatz

_WOW...thank you again and again... wish u some +REP_

----------


## oijkn

Ok well thank you again !

I can't give you +REP with my account sorry....

----------


## Gualtieri

No problem oijkn!  :Smile:

----------


## oijkn

I know how it's hard and long to add all this points to database ! so thank you again mate  :Smile: 

_Edit: well i can use +REP now !! (thank to Wombatz for the tips) i give you +5 rep !!_

----------


## Gualtieri

Awesome! Thank you man!  :Smile:

----------


## oijkn

> Awesome! Thank you man!


You are welcome mate  :Smile: 

Just one idea for next update, can you add the destinations for Orichalcum mine. But i think the XYZ are not he same for different servers...

----------


## Gualtieri

> You are welcome mate 
> 
> Just one idea for next update, can you add the destinations for Orichalcum mine. But i think the XYZ are not he same for different servers...


Yes, different servers, different Ore-Coord's...but I'll try nonetheless  :Smile:

----------


## KiLL3rAs

For sync after TP in the water : 
Ranger with Harpoon Gun use Ink Blast (skills 5)
Thief with Harpoon Gun use Escape (skills 3)
Engineer Harpoon Gun use Retreating Grapple (skills 3)

----------


## Gualtieri

Good job KiLL3rAs!

Will add a under water sync-list  :Smile:

----------


## jpte

Question: Do you get extra XP from exploring the lvls 70-80 areas if you are lower level or is it the same?

----------


## Gualtieri

Tried with a level 18 char. Got the same XP ;(

----------


## laudon

to sync in water as guardian use 4 with a spear

----------


## Gualtieri

Thank you laudon!

----------


## amustrami

Gzoom is crashing when I hit the load button to loD coords.

----------


## 187

This is absolutely perfect now! I have no idea how to improve this any further. Perhaps abbreviated names for each WP so you can use them as a quick travel list as well? But really, anyone can do that with the coordinates already laid out.  :Big Grin:

----------


## AngryMustache

Necromancer update: So far still no luck on any weapon skills, of the utility skills i've tried the closest I have gotten is Signet of Spite. However upon any movement, you de-sync once again.

I have had better luck with underwater skills, #3 Skill on Trident called Foul Current correctly syncs up if used right after TP.

I will try later with Spear once I unlock the rest of the skills.

Edit: Spear has no ability's that allow a resync after TP, looks like Foul Current is our one and only way to sync up. Guess I'll have to make sure to always TP from an underwater area.

Also on the guardian side, noticed you have savage leap as one of the skills, just to make sure, that's a warrior skill.

The guardian Greatsword skill #4 Leap of Faith does indeed sync though.

----------


## Gualtieri

Thanks Angry!  :Smile:  Goord job  :Wink:  

@ 187, i'll re-name all the WP-Names  :Smile:  Good idea! have to finish the Renown Hearts-Coordinates first  :Smile:

----------


## luckysurfcs

> Thanks Angry!  Goord job  
> 
> @ 187, i'll re-name all the WP-Names  Good idea! have to finish the Renown Hearts-Coordinates first


sounds good  :Smile:

----------


## oijkn

> Thanks Angry!  Goord job  
> 
> @ 187, i'll re-name all the WP-Names  Good idea! have to finish the Renown Hearts-Coordinates first


Yes very good idea it's the only things missing to the coordinates  :Smile: 

Have a good day mate !

----------


## Gualtieri

BTW: 

*Thanks to:*

-*luckysurfcs* 1+ Rep
-*DarkXma* 1+ Rep
-*SSlisa*  1+ Rep
-*sol82* 1+ Rep
-*meplz* 1+ Rep
-*AngryMustache* 1+ Rep
-*jpte* +1 Rep 
-*ninjataktikz* +1 Rep 
-*UnholyMisery* +1 Rep 
-*KiLL3rAs* 1+ Rep
-*laudon* 1+ Rep
-*oijkn* 1+ Rep

... for helping me to complete the sync-list  :Smile:  Good work! +REP  :Wink:

----------


## Wombatz

_very nice, respect!_

----------


## luckysurfcs

> BTW: 
> 
> *Thanks to:*
> 
> -*luckysurfcs* 1+ Rep
> -*DarkXma* 1+ Rep
> -*SSlisa*  1+ Rep
> 
> -*sol82* +1 Rep (in 24H)
> ...


Thanks for that mate. +1 Rep to you too  :Smile: 

Also, 

[Updated] Elementalist Sync abilities;

I'm at work right now but these SHOULD all work.

1) Burning Retreat (already mentioned) - Staff (Can also be used after using 'Conjure Flame Axe') 20 sec CD (Staff), 15 sec CD (Flame Axe)
2) Burning Speed - Dagger - Fire Attunement (If someone could test this to confirm that would be great) 15 sec CD
3) Ride the Lightning - Dagger - Air Attunement (Again, If someone could test this to confirm that would be great) 15 sec CD
4) Fiery Whirl - Ability 3 after using 'Conjure Fiery Greatsword' 5 sec CD
5) Flame Leap - Ability 5 after using 'Conjure Flame Aze' (Needs testing but should work unless you need to place your target jump location) 20 sec CD
6) Lightning Leap - Ability 2 after using 'Conjure Lightning Hammer' (Same as Flame Leap) 6 sec CD
7) Fiery Rush - Ability 4 after using 'Conjure Fiery Greatsword' (again, should work) 10 sec CD

Quick Summary

Best ability to use = Fiery Whirl (Due to the fact that you need to use conjure fiery greatsword to use this it means you cant use this spell ALL of the time as there's a time limit (and 15 use limit) on this elite.

Best ability to use (NON ELITE) = Burning Speed OR ride the lightning (the latter still needs to be confirmed though)


As for underwater sync abilities, 

Tidal Wave - Trident - Water Attunement (Should definitely work, not tested)
Air Pocket - Trident - Air Attunement (Should work, not tested. Don't press 3 again before you get teleported as you'll be casting Vacuum which is just an aoe dmg spell)

I know there are a lot of "not tested" skills mentioned above but if someone could go through to check these that would be epic, if not i'll do it when i get home.

Thanks.

----------


## Gualtieri

Nice list! Thanks lucky <3! 

I'll try it! But i have to finish the Renown hearts first  :Smile:

----------


## luckysurfcs

Haha okay brill, let me know what results you get when you've had time to do it  :Smile: !

Hows the Hearts going?

----------


## Gualtieri

Pretty good! 50% finished  :Wink:

----------


## oijkn

Hi i found another attack to sync with the game after TP:

*Ranger :* *Quick Shot*

----------


## Gualtieri

Thank you oijkn! 

+REP in 72H  :Big Grin:  (sorry :P)

----------


## AngryMustache

Update: I had luck earlier getting GS #2 Symbol of Wrath to work for syncing after TP for Guardian. This may be the best one to use as it doesn't move your position like Leap of Faith and Mighty Blow do.

Edit: It seems to have been a lucky fluke, it only works sometimes.

----------


## oijkn

> Update: I had luck earlier getting GS #2 Symbol of Wrath to work for syncing after TP for Guardian. This may be the best one to use as it doesn't move your position like Leap of Faith and Mighty Blow do.


Yes and for ranger too because the attack with sword can fall you sometime...

And no matter Gualtieri  :Smile:

----------


## Gualtieri

*Added*

Thank you Angry!  :Smile:

----------


## AngryMustache

I just noticed it works, but sometimes it does a full sync, other times it requires two presses in the same location without moving.

----------


## Gualtieri

*UPDATE* 

Added all *301 Renown Hearts* (RH) (added to the existing files, just delete the old Coordinates and download v1.2)

----------


## oijkn

> *UPDATE* 
> 
> Added all *301 Renown Hearts* (RH) (added to the existing files, just delete the old Coordinates and download v1.2)


BIG BIG THANK mate you are the best ! have a good day  :Smile:

----------


## Gualtieri

Hehe, no problem oijkn! Have fun  :Wink:

----------


## jpte

> Also on the guardian side, noticed you have savage leap as one of the skills, just to make sure, that's a warrior skill.
> 
> The guardian Greatsword skill #4 Leap of Faith does indeed sync though.


Sure, but the Hammer skill is much better because you don't risk jumping of a cliff or anything with such a long jump.

----------


## Wombatz

> *UPDATE* 
> 
> Added all *301 Renown Hearts* (RH) (added to the existing files, just delete the old Coordinates and download v1.2)


_holy shit, this is awesome! THX!!_

----------


## luckysurfcs

only thing that would make this better is turning this into an svn project so that it's even easier to update the files  :Smile: 

Just an idea though  :Smile:

----------


## Gualtieri

Hmmm... you're right  :Big Grin:

----------


## 187

> *UPDATE* 
> 
> Added all *301 Renown Hearts* (RH) (added to the existing files, just delete the old Coordinates and download v1.2)


Oh. My. God. You are one beautiful man.

----------


## Gualtieri

LOL thank you 187 ^^ Have fun buddy  :Big Grin:

----------


## AngryMustache

#3 Skill on Thieves short bow works for syncing as well, Disabling Shot.

----------


## Wombatz

> Oh. My. God. You are one beautiful man.


_romance inc.  lol^^_

----------


## 22alec22

These coordinates are fantastic. When will you be adding the jumping puzzle locations?

Edit: Nevermind that. I'm just stupid and i didn't realize that JPCT meant jumping puzzle treasure chest. lol

----------


## Gualtieri

Haha yes, already added ^^ Happy Treasure hunting! :P

BTW: Any wishes for the next update?  :Smile:

----------


## 22alec22

Gathering nodes would surely be an amazing update.

----------


## luckysurfcs

> Haha yes, already added ^^ Happy Treasure hunting! :P
> 
> BTW: Any wishes for the next update?


SVN  :Big Grin: 

you know it makes sense, hhahah.

----------


## Unlitmoon

You don't actually need to use abilities in most places to sync.

If you run up to a wall/tree/tent/anything that is slanting away from you, but that you cannot climb, and jump at it you will be synced upon landing.

Ex:
You tele, there is a hill next to you that you are not able to run up. I / (I = you / = hill) If you run at the hill and jump (go up the hill slightly, then slide back down) you will be synced when you hit the ground again. This also works with some things that are slanting toward you. I \ If it is slanting toward you, it will only work if it prevents you from jumping (rare for this to be so perfect).

Hope that makes sense. There have been a few instances where this happened when just walking down a small hill as well (sliding). Seems to sync any time you are sliding down something, aka you are technically not in the air yet are still "falling."

Should help some of the necros that have been having trouble syncing. I just "Discovered" everything in the Brisban Wildlands on my Ele without using a single ability to sync.

----------


## FallingReign

I would love to see the waypoints have the actual waypoint names.
I have started renaming them all myself.
I am also working on farming routes for node farms too.

So an SVN project would be awesome for everyone to contribute.

----------


## sol82

You, sir, are a damn MACHINE!!!

----------


## Wombatz

_yes, great work and a very cool guy! all rep power for you bro +REP and big thanks!_

----------


## Tezari

I will like to know how do you pull this information from the game, i want to try some contribution for the community too Thanks!

----------


## Gualtieri

PM'ed you buddy  :Wink:

----------


## will78

Gathering Spots for different mats for example Large Scale's Teleport and u get teleported to the mob. It would also be cool to do Orichalcum Nodes and stuff, although those differ in different servers. Would be cool to tell us what server you play on. Thanks.

----------


## Gualtieri

I'll try to make a list of all Orichalcum Nodes, and re-name all PoI's / Vistas. 

Be patient  :Smile:

----------


## Neymar

Don't orichalcum nodes vary for each server? Will you give a list for each server or just one?

----------


## 187

> Don't orichalcum nodes vary for each server? Will you give a list for each server or just one?


I've also heard that they simply change locations per server reset, so unless we have a full list of every available location a node could spawn from, I'm not sure how useful a gathering TP list would be.

----------


## 187

I'm taking a break from this game now but I'd like to contribute at least what I've done so far. I haven't done much, but I hope this paves a nice future for adding regularly used TP lists (for farming and WvW locations). In this .rar, I've added just two .xyz files:

*Cursed Shore*: This simply provides the names for all WPs and a few regions for dynamic events, which is extremely useful when karma/gold-farming and jumping around all over the map for events. I didn't spend too much time to find all coordinates for events, but hopefully this provides a nice format for future modification.*WvW Borderlands*:This provides locations a few feet away from every strategic resource. I found this to be an excellent tool for following assault teams and jumping around from one event to the next, without actually teleporting _right_ inside the enemy's base. I also added TPs for the WPs so that you can teleport to them even during combat.

----------


## Dolba

Thats awesome man, thank you!

----------


## Tezari

Teleport stopped working after recent patch.

----------


## Neymar

Teleport works fine for me though I will admit, trying to resync seems to take longer.

----------


## HakkeJoe

When i click on a teleport location nothing happens. Running it as admin + the coordinates are shown correctly in the boxes. The other functions work well.

----------


## Nayhorrorn

Same with me

----------


## Nayhorrorn

1M1 will you be able to update it so teleport works?

----------


## donnste

nice contribution

----------


## Gualtieri

I'm happy that you like it.  :Smile:

----------


## Rock2k

Event teleport coors would be fun

----------


## montgola

looking for some mining coords higher level mining. Just downloaded. Loved it so much i bought elite 10 mins later. Programs awesome and so are the people who create/organize!

----------


## KiLL3rAs

the mining is not possible , all week in all serv the coords change ^^

----------


## montgola

tyty =) =)

----------


## Kainie

Thank you for these coordinates.
Could you possibly add coordinates that lead right to the front of dungeons? (especially Arah since the gate has been bugged for weeks now)

----------


## Neymar

> Thank you for these coordinates.
> Could you possible add coordinates that lead right to the front of dungeons? (especially Arah since the gate has been bugged for weeks now)


Would be helpful!
But what made me laugh was there was a Mesmer on desolation charging 40s to teleport guys up there! He was making a ton of gold. Crazy.

----------


## kxy1983

Isle Of Janthir T6 Gathering nodes October 18.zip

Here is a file with the saved orichalcum/ancient wood/omnomberry locations in the GW2Booster format. Not sure how to convert to gzoom coordinates. 

These are for the Isle of Janthir Realm, and from the restart on 10/18 they will only stay til the next patch. I map them every patch so I can pick them up quickly each day with all my alts.

----------


## conebone69

how long does it take to complete all lvl 1-15 zones using this? and how much gold + counting the map completion rewards do you get for completing all all-15 zones?

----------


## Jackie123

be awesome to get a list of waypoints to all the splended chests.

----------


## Lashley93

this is brilliant, thanks

----------


## Lashley93

teleport isnt working for me?

right, sorted it. As an engineer do I need to overcharge shot after teleporting?

----------


## montgola

how do you add coordiantes? would like to do this with event starting points

----------


## Chikitor

Ty for this great tool Gualtieri... awesome.

For ELEMENTALIST sync problem in water: just be sure to teleprot FROM WATER TO WATER. If you teleport from land you wont get the weapon skills, but if u are in water before teleporting u will have them. Once you have your weapon skills working just turn to water atunement and use skill 5 and voila... sync.

Same problem occurs when you teleport FROM WATER TO LAND... your character seems to handle a Trident on land and your weapon skills wont work, so be sure to teleport FROM LAND when you plan to go to a LAND point.

I dont play MESMER, but I bet a similar trick could be used.

Also for ELEMENTALIST you can sync your character on land using skills 4 and 5 from air atunement + dagger (very comfortable for strange elementalist using scepter+dagger like me).

----------


## MajorMango

for necro just put down your wells and it will show, or you can just take some fall dmg

----------


## Lashley93

teleporter is teleporting me to random locations?

----------


## EventPRO

> teleporter is teleporting me to random locations?


make sure you have correct map loaded.

----------


## Gualtieri

Thank you Chikitor  :Smile: 




> teleporter is teleporting me to random locations?


Like EventPRO said, load the correct map OR read my post and find this: 




> It's due to localization issues. For Windows 7, go to Control Panel -> Region and Language -> Additional Settings -> Change 'Decimal Symbol' to a comma, then close out everything and reload gZoom. IT will work properly after these steps.


 :Wink:

----------


## Gualtieri

> how do you add coordiantes? would like to do this with event starting points


Download  ([Release] gZoom) gZoom, start the hack, enable Teleport, go to the point you want to save, hit the "Save location to List" Button and voilà! You added a Coordinate.  :Smile: 





> teleport isnt working for me?
> 
> right, sorted it. As an engineer do I need to overcharge shot after teleporting?


Yes  :Smile:  You need it to complete the Teleport

----------


## Lashley93

thanks  :Smile: 

tried that control panel thing, also how do I ensure the correct map is loaded?

and when I use the speedhack, can others see it? as they move just as quick as me when i do it

----------


## Gualtieri

> thanks 
> 
> tried that control panel thing, also how do I ensure the correct map is loaded?
> 
> and when I use the speedhack, can others see it? as they move just as quick as me when i do it



For example: If you are in Queensdale, load the Queensdale file and you have the correct map  :Big Grin:  



Yes! They can see you! Be carefull buddy! Its normal, they move as quick as you  :Smile:  (Not in Elite gZoom vers.)  :Wink:

----------


## Gualtieri

BTW

I'll try to update some new Coordinates and Re-Name the Vistas / PoI's at the weekend

Unfortunately I have too little time for it  :Frown:  

Be patient <3

----------


## Lashley93

thanks bud! so I load the file for whatever zone im then, then what? how do I choose to say teleport to a vista in a different zone?

----------


## Gualtieri

You have to be in the zone you want to Teleport  :Smile:  You cannot port from Zone to Zone.  :Wink:

----------


## Lashley93

ah that makes sense! thanks

----------


## Gualtieri

No problem buddy  :Wink:  Have fun!

----------


## Neymar

In elite no one can see what speed you are moving at?? How does that work then??

----------


## Gualtieri

> In elite no one can see what speed you are moving at?? How does that work then??


No, they can still see your speed! Elite speeds up just your char  :Wink:

----------


## Lashley93

this is really helpful, how come it isnt easy to detect though? seems like a simple hack? may purchase elite when there are more benefits

----------


## hellhammers

It's time to make new coordinats for new jumping puzzle, helloween doors etc. Thanks.

----------


## molzofbrian

cant find the Jumping puzzle ones, downlaoded them all.

----------


## Dopeness

The OP havn't added the coordinates for the new Haloween Jumping Puzzles, so you cant find them yet. If somebody finds then, it would be great to PM the OP so he can add them to the list

----------


## Jackie123

did you see the changed to JP chests they now give rewards = to your level. at least the ones in LA did gave me lvl 80 rares!

----------


## molzofbrian

> did you see the changed to JP chests they now give rewards = to your level. at least the ones in LA did gave me lvl 80 rares!



same!

having a huge problem when teleporting underwater... doesnt work i get stuck and no weapons work to do the thief unlock.

----------


## Chikitor

> having a huge problem when teleporting underwater... doesnt work i get stuck and no weapons work to do the thief unlock.


If u want to teleport to a water point ---> when your character is sync in any place, go water before teleporting, once you are in water and you have your weapon skills then teleport. That way you wont loose weapon skills. You will have same issue if you try to teleport from water to land, sometimes your weapon skills will be blank ----> easy... just go land before teleporting to land. I thought the Elementalist was the only one with that problem, but seems that thieves doesn´t like water either.

TELEPORT RULE (at least for ELEMENTALIST):

FROM -------weapon skills-----------> TO

WATER -------allways remains-------------> WATER
LAND -------allways dissapear-----------> WATER 
WATER ------sometimes dissapear------> LAND
LAND ------allways remains--------------> LAND

----------


## molzofbrian

Any cords for instances/bosses? Looking to make some dungeon token runs- can always fly hack there i suppose. PM me if your interested. on Ma server US but will be willing to transfer- working on dawn.

----------


## HelloBaby12

I really cant get this to work, i can re-sync myself after i tp on land, but after i try to use skill5 with the spear in water, it does nothing

----------


## o5119

Not sure if anyone needs this, but here is the coordinates for 31 carving pumpkins in Lion's Arch. Enjoy~

LA Pumpkin Locations.zip

----------


## Lashley93

> Not sure if anyone needs this, but here is the coordinates for 31 carving pumpkins in Lion's Arch. Enjoy~
> 
> LA Pumpkin Locations.zip


thankyou! needed something like this s

----------


## Jackie123

anyone have the waypoints to all the spots for the event and scavaging hunt.

----------


## Lashley93

Anyone made gathering coordiantes for lower lvl areas?

----------


## molzofbrian

> Anyone made gathering coordiantes for lower lvl areas?



cannot do, gathering cords change all the time (weekly i believe) and are server dependent. Would have to make a new set for each server every week.

----------


## Lashley93

oh are they? never realized

----------


## Crazysky

Gathering object reset at each server reboot. (We saw this at the begining of the game, with daily reboot).

---

No one found a way for Necromancer to sync after tp (on earth) ?

----------


## AngryMustache

> You don't actually need to use abilities in most places to sync.
> 
> If you run up to a wall/tree/tent/anything that is slanting away from you, but that you cannot climb, and jump at it you will be synced upon landing.
> 
> Ex:
> You tele, there is a hill next to you that you are not able to run up. I / (I = you / = hill) If you run at the hill and jump (go up the hill slightly, then slide back down) you will be synced when you hit the ground again. This also works with some things that are slanting toward you. I \ If it is slanting toward you, it will only work if it prevents you from jumping (rare for this to be so perfect).
> 
> Hope that makes sense. There have been a few instances where this happened when just walking down a small hill as well (sliding). Seems to sync any time you are sliding down something, aka you are technically not in the air yet are still "falling."
> 
> Should help some of the necros that have been having trouble syncing. I just "Discovered" everything in the Brisban Wildlands on my Ele without using a single ability to sync.


For most that you may have issues syncing with, this works flawlessly, just find an object / incline that is normally something your character gets stuck on, and it will sync, even for my necro which no weapon combination allows us to sync.

----------


## doubleyoujay

hey guys looking to get a new account just to bot as well, whats the chances of me getting caught?

----------


## molzofbrian

at the moment, safe out of players view (no player report), probably slim to none until they implement a detection system.

----------


## FallingReign

> No one found a way for Necromancer to sync after tp (on earth) ?


Not with a spell, but you can sync by running up a steep wall/hill.
ie. Something you will slide down and cant stand on.

----------


## Lashley93

anyone got coords for jumping puzzles?

----------


## MajorMango

Ok this is the stuff for the jump puzzle 

(X) -225,26320
(Y) -206,62480
(Z) 49,50085

----------


## poopdoubleg

Enjoy
clocktower.rar

----------


## lasto

> Enjoy
> clocktower.rar



No way to sync back up once you tp since you can't attack

----------


## suthek

before recently, you could sync up by walking up inclines. "slipping" on steep inclines would sync you. 
i have tried today but it's not letting me anymore. any movement makes me rubber band to previous x,y,z location

----------


## r4t0r

I can get it to sync after waiting a while and spamming abilities that dont move, then finally doing one of the syncing abilities, but when I loot the chest, there is nothing there. anyone else?

----------


## Frequenzy

same here, i get into the room, i can sync open the chest, nothing comes out nothing happens so i take the door back, still nothing

Maybe its becuase i need lvl 80 maybe?

----------


## hellhammers

> same here, i get into the room, i can sync open the chest, nothing comes out nothing happens so i take the door back, still nothing
> 
> Maybe its becuase i need lvl 80 maybe?


I am 80 lvl and also nothing from chest.

----------


## o5119

Not sure if anyone found this out already but I do have a work around. You are still required to do some jumping, but you can omit the first part, which is the hardest part. Here is how it works:

1. Zone into the puzzle as usual and fail it immidiately.
2. When you zone out, use this jump point coordinates. You will be standing at a plank where you need to jump to another plank before you jump down to the 2nd Splendid Chest.
3. Once you jump down, you will be synced and have all the time you need to take that 2nd chest.
4. Wait until the green thing raise to a certain point before the new platforms shows up.
5. Once it shows up, you will be able progress and finish the puzzle.

This doesn't teleport you right to chest, but the second half of the puzzle is so much easier and you get the achievement and the chest loots. Once you get the hang of it, you can also keep farming both the Splendid Chest and the Final Chest for up to 14 ToT Bags a run.

Hope someone finds this useful, enjoy~

Mad King Puzzle Jump.zip

----------


## Rock2k

> Not sure if anyone found this out already but I do have a work around. You are still required to do some jumping, but you can omit the first part, which is the hardest part. Here is how it works:
> 
> 1. Zone into the puzzle as usual and fail it immidiately.
> 2. When you zone out, use this jump point coordinates. You will be standing at a plank where you need to jump to another plank before you jump down to the 2nd Splendid Chest.
> 3. Once you jump down, you will be synced and have all the time you need to take that 2nd chest.
> 4. Wait until the green thing raise to a certain point before the new platforms shows up.
> 5. Once it shows up, you will be able progress and finish the puzzle.
> 
> This doesn't teleport you right to chest, but the second half of the puzzle is so much easier and you get the achievement and the chest loots. Once you get the hang of it, you can also keep farming both the Splendid Chest and the Final Chest for up to 14 ToT Bags a run.
> ...


wooot thx dude cause of you im finsh the puzzle +1's for you dude

----------


## o5119

You are welcome, it only took me 10 hours myself. lol..

Thanks a lot for the Rep btw  :Big Grin:

----------


## omghaxla

> Not sure if anyone found this out already but I do have a work around. You are still required to do some jumping, but you can omit the first part, which is the hardest part. Here is how it works:
> 
> 1. Zone into the puzzle as usual and fail it immidiately.
> 2. When you zone out, use this jump point coordinates. You will be standing at a plank where you need to jump to another plank before you jump down to the 2nd Splendid Chest.
> 3. Once you jump down, you will be synced and have all the time you need to take that 2nd chest.
> 4. Wait until the green thing raise to a certain point before the new platforms shows up.
> 5. Once it shows up, you will be able progress and finish the puzzle.
> 
> This doesn't teleport you right to chest, but the second half of the puzzle is so much easier and you get the achievement and the chest loots. Once you get the hang of it, you can also keep farming both the Splendid Chest and the Final Chest for up to 14 ToT Bags a run.
> ...


Wish this was out earlier. The tower make me wanna kill myself and finally i did it. Used flying mode but no dice, i guess the developers is smart eh.  :Smile:  Anyone making Halloween ghost's waypoints?

----------


## Kainie

Here is my teleportpoint to the Magnificient Chest in the Clock Tower. Incase people are having trouble with posted ones.

Mad King's Clock Tower.rar

----------


## moment

> Not sure if anyone found this out already but I do have a work around. You are still required to do some jumping, but you can omit the first part, which is the hardest part. Here is how it works:
> 
> 1. Zone into the puzzle as usual and fail it immidiately.
> 2. When you zone out, use this jump point coordinates. You will be standing at a plank where you need to jump to another plank before you jump down to the 2nd Splendid Chest.
> 3. Once you jump down, you will be synced and have all the time you need to take that 2nd chest.
> 4. Wait until the green thing raise to a certain point before the new platforms shows up.
> 5. Once it shows up, you will be able progress and finish the puzzle.
> 
> This doesn't teleport you right to chest, but the second half of the puzzle is so much easier and you get the achievement and the chest loots. Once you get the hang of it, you can also keep farming both the Splendid Chest and the Final Chest for up to 14 ToT Bags a run.
> ...


Thanks for this! Appreciate it so much!!

----------


## mainelmh

not getting the chest cords to work.. tried following the steps.. fix'D?

----------


## stigafr

Missing 1 Jumping Puzzle 

Hexfoudry Sparkfly Fen (this is past the security barrier so you shouldn't need the disactivation parts of the puzzle.Veteran mob will spwan though.
922,86760
-1047,62600
36,24683

----------


## kornbredd

> Not sure if anyone found this out already but I do have a work around. You are still required to do some jumping, but you can omit the first part, which is the hardest part. Here is how it works:
> 
> 1. Zone into the puzzle as usual and fail it immidiately.
> 2. When you zone out, use this jump point coordinates. You will be standing at a plank where you need to jump to another plank before you jump down to the 2nd Splendid Chest.
> 3. Once you jump down, you will be synced and have all the time you need to take that 2nd chest.
> 4. Wait until the green thing raise to a certain point before the new platforms shows up.
> 5. Once it shows up, you will be able progress and finish the puzzle.
> 
> This doesn't teleport you right to chest, but the second half of the puzzle is so much easier and you get the achievement and the chest loots. Once you get the hang of it, you can also keep farming both the Splendid Chest and the Final Chest for up to 14 ToT Bags a run.
> ...


Ok Awesome just completed it for the 2nd time. I found out that if you have already taken that second chest and your repeating you can moon jump right up to the stairs before you jump down into the clock from the beam where you drop down to get that second chest. Easy Peasy!

----------


## Milkshakes00

How are people getting the teleport to work on the clocktower? I either become unsynced and die to the green mist, or I fall through the map and am in a pool of water. :/

The guide above actually crashes my guild wars with it's coordinates. >_<

----------


## Lashley93

what rewards do u get from clocktower? dunno if ill even bother

----------


## akwong113

> what rewards do u get from clocktower? dunno if ill even bother


you will get two potions (for ghost/skeleton transformation fun) and one mad king's slipper (exotic)

----------


## Lashley93

they sell well?

----------


## o5119

Great to hear that it works for people who tried it and thanks for the +rep!




> How are people getting the teleport to work on the clocktower? I either become unsynced and die to the green mist, or I fall through the map and am in a pool of water. :/
> 
> The guide above actually crashes my guild wars with it's coordinates. >_<


This is weird because I tried it again and I don't have any problems. I've made a new coordinates which sends you right before jumping into the clock tower, maybe you can give this a try. Go into the puzzle as usual and fail it immediately after it starts then use this coordinates. You will need to sync yourself after teleporting as well, and to know if you have successfully sync'd, the timer bar on the top left hand corner of the screen will disappear, or else you won't be able to jump into the clock tower. Since I have already gotten the achievement, I can't confirm that you will get it, but I was able to loot the magnificent chest, so I assume that you will get the achievement too.

Hope this works for you this time. Enjoy~

Mad King Puzzle Final Jump.zip




> they sell well?


The slippers are soulbound and can't be salvaged.

----------


## Milkshakes00

> Great to hear that it works for people who tried it and thanks for the +rep!
> 
> 
> 
> This is weird because I tried it again and I don't have any problems. I've made a new coordinates which sends you right before jumping into the clock tower, maybe you can give this a try. I used my guardian to try this and I am not sure if you are required to sync or not but I was spamming my sync skill while waiting for the clock tower face to get shattered. Since I have already gotten the achievement, I can't confirm that you will get it, but I was able to loot the magnificent chest, so I assume that you will get the achievement too.
> 
> Hope this works for you this time. Enjoy~
> 
> Mad King Puzzle Final Jump.zip
> ...


Just tried it again, I don't get it.  :Frown:  Keep getting crashes when trying to use your coords with the latest version of the premium gZoom.



```
*--> Crash <--*
Assertion: val >= -0x001FFFFF 
File: ..\..\..\Core\Basics\Windows\Math.cpp(181)
App: Gw2.exe 
Pid: 6188
Cmdline: 
BaseAddr: 00400000
ProgramId: 101
Build: 15880
When: 2012-10-29T22:30:38Z 2012-10-29T18:30:38-04:00
Uptime:   0 days  0:00:43
Flags: 0

*--> System <--*
Name: STEVE-PC
IpAddr: Edited
Processors: 8 [GenuineIntel:6:10:5]
OSVersion: Windows 6.1 (64 bit)

*--> System Memory <--*
Physical:  6179MB/16375MB  37%
Paged:    18401MB/32748MB  56%
Virtual:   2687MB/ 4095MB  65%
Load: 62%
CommitTotal:  14347MB
CommitLimit:  32748MB
CommitPeak:   14566MB
SystemCache:  10825MB
HandleCount:  47744
ProcessCount:    98
ThreadCount:   1630

*--> Process Memory <--*
Private:         1142MB
WorkingSet:       705MB
PeakWorkingSet:   708MB
PageFaults:    474776

*--> Game Context <--*
MapId: 865
Flags: 0x241
ElapsedTime: 00:00:17

*--> World State <--*
<WorldState BufferCapacity="50591332" BufferUsed="19259894" DrawCalls="539" Fps="54" EffectLights="0" ImageMemory="2909368" Lights="6" Materials="185" OcclusionQueriesOccluded="0" OcclusionQueriesStalled="0" OcclusionQueriesUnoccluded="0" Particles="2309" Submodels="539" TextureLoadsPending="0" TextureMemory="392711800" Triangles="332425" VerticesSoftwareTransformed="0" VideoMemoryTotal="121919532" CameraPos="6.18048e+007, -7.68624e+007, -5.05354e+007" CameraFwd="0.861514, 0.454131, 0.227066" MapName="7Wy0b.sTuuY" MapNamespace="N+ihd" MapSector="1kDf1.sTuuY" MapType="Public" MapFloor="-30" MapId="865" MapTimeOfDay="0.000000" PlayerFacing="0.884515, 0.466512, 0" PlayerPos="5448.27, 419.629, -1018.94" PlayerVelocity="0, 0, -0" />

[DbgHelp.dll is C:\Windows\system32\dbghelp.dll]
[DbgHelp.dll version 6.1.7600.16385 (64/32-bit compatible)]

*--> ClientContextThreadProc Thread 0x19ec <--*

*--> Trace <--*
Pc:00650854 Fr:3942fc30 Rt:007936b3 Arg:cc929a76 3942fda0 19f59bc0 19f349b0 
Pc:007936b3 Fr:3942fc68 Rt:007824cb Arg:3942fda0 3c78cf56 00000001 19ef7d10 
Pc:007824cb Fr:3942fd50 Rt:0078274a Arg:3c78cf56 46080279 3942fdac 3942fdb8 
Pc:0078274a Fr:3942fd6c Rt:0042c984 Arg:3c78cf56 3942fda0 3942fdac 3942fdb8 
Pc:0042c984 Fr:3942fdc4 Rt:0041c37c Arg:3c78cf56 00000000 3fa78d36 06daa0b0 
Pc:0041c37c Fr:3942fde0 Rt:004179ad Arg:3c78cf56 00000000 0000000f 00000008 
Pc:004179ad Fr:3942fe14 Rt:00414721 Arg:081d6fbc 3942fe70 0000000c 3c78cf56 
Pc:00414721 Fr:3942fe34 Rt:00417c6f Arg:3c78cf56 00aa3bbf 06daaea8 06daaa80 
Pc:00417c6f Fr:3942fe7c Rt:00a9ff2d Arg:06daaa80 06daaad4 081d6fb0 00000008 
Pc:00a9ff2d Fr:3942feec Rt:00aa0289 Arg:877067e2 00000001 0965cb04 03565a78 
Pc:00aa0289 Fr:3942ff24 Rt:00aa035f Arg:00000000 06db3b10 0066094f 00000000 
Pc:00aa035f Fr:3942ff44 Rt:008b5bcd Arg:06db3b10 877067ba 00000000 03565a78 
Pc:008b5bcd Fr:3942ff7c Rt:008b5c75 Arg:00000000 3942ff94 767f3677 03565a78 
Pc:008b5c75 Fr:3942ff88 Rt:767f3677 Arg:03565a78 3942ffd4 77029f02 03565a78 
Pc:767f3677 Fr:3942ff94 Rt:77029f02 Arg:03565a78 4728fdd2 00000000 00000000 
Pc:77029f02 Fr:3942ffd4 Rt:77029ed5 Arg:008b5bf3 03565a78 00000000 00000000 
Pc:77029ed5 Fr:3942ffec Rt:00000000 Arg:008b5bf3 03565a78 00000000 00000000 

*--> Thread registers <--*
eax=3942f814 ebx=00000000 ecx=00000000 edx=00000048 esi=00000000 edi=00000000
eip=00650854 esp=3942fc28 ebp=3942fc30
cs=0023 ss=002b ds=002b es=002b fs=0053 gs=002b efl=00000246

eax-32 3942F7F4  00000000 fffffd34 000002e4 fffffd34 
eax-16 3942F804  000002cc 00000019 00000000 3942f814 
eax +0 3942F814  80000003 00000000 00000000 74c9b727 
eax+16 3942F824  00000002 00000002 0fd7b7d0 006b2a95 
eax+32 3942F834  00000000 000003e9 00000001 4c6bc4b8 
eax+48 3942F844  00000000 3942f868 008b9783 3942f910 

*--> Code <--*
00650834  4508dc15 10072901 dfe0f6c4 01741968 E.....)......t.h
00650844  b5000000 ddd8bae4 062901b9 d0062901 .........)....).
00650854  e8775e01 00d94508 dc15c806 2901dfe0 .w^...E.....)...
00650864  f6c4417b 1968b600 0000ddd8 bae40629 ..A{.h.........)
00650874  01b9b006 2901e851 5e0100d9 4508dd05 ....)..Q^...E...
00650884  a8062901 d8c1d95d 088b4d08 81e1ffff ..)....]..M.....

*--> Stack <--*
3942FC28  00650859 000000b5 3942fc68 007936b3 Y.e.....h.B9.6y.
3942FC38  cc929a76 3942fda0 19f59bc0 19f349b0 v.....B9.....I..
3942FC48  00793f06 3942fda0 19ef7d10 19f349b0 .?y...B9.}...I..
3942FC58  0000000f 0069f61d 3942fda0 3942fda0 ......i...B9..B9
3942FC68  3942fd50 007824cb 3942fda0 3c78cf56 P.B9.$x...B9V.x<
3942FC78  00000001 19ef7d10 00000000 00000000 .....}..........
3942FC88  00113b57 001f70b5 6f003f3a 00000000 W;...p..:?.o....
3942FC98  00000000 3b8af323 42582d43 3d71a6d7 ....#..;C-XB..q=
3942FCA8  409f0942 3ffa9a25 43165c6a c3340000 [email protected]%..?j\.C..4.
3942FCB8  c3325aa0 3d3512b7 3d3512b7 3ee7062d .Z2...5=..5=-..>
3942FCC8  3ece0c7c 4142573f 415c7cee c11c2507 |..>?WBA.|\A.%..
3942FCD8  40781cac 3ea9a36e 3dc02de0 406e87a9 [email protected]>[email protected]
3942FCE8  00000000 00000000 00000000 3574442d ............-Dt5
3942FCF8  00000000 3f800000 4415bc87 44010000 .......?...D...D
3942FD08  43880000 43080000 19f2c5f0 4c6bc4b7 ...C...C......kL
3942FD18  cc929a54 cc40c6cc 3f5c8c2b 3ee883e6 [email protected]+.\?...>
3942FD28  3e6883e6 00000000 19f32410 19f349b0 ..h>.....$...I..
3942FD38  19f52b50 19e71810 48af2a00 44010000 P+.......*.H...D
3942FD48  43880000 43080000 3942fd6c 0078274a ...C...Cl.B9J'x.
3942FD58  3c78cf56 46080279 3942fdac 3942fdb8 V.x<y..F..B9..B9
3942FD68  0d763110 3942fdc4 0042c984 3c78cf56 .1v...B9..B.V.x<
3942FD78  3942fda0 3942fdac 3942fdb8 06daa0a0 ..B9..B9..B9....
3942FD88  01204568 00000000 06daa0b0 bf63847b hE .........{.c.
3942FD98  3e900560 3eb95300 4c6bc436 cc929a76 `..>.S.>6.kLv...
3942FDA8  cc40c6ee 4c6bc4b7 cc929a54 cc40c6cc [email protected]@.
3942FDB8  3e4db00f 3dd8d95d bf79502a 3942fde0 ..M>]..=*Py...B9
3942FDC8  0041c37c 3c78cf56 00000000 3fa78d36 |.A.V.x<....6..?
3942FDD8  06daa0b0 06daa0b0 3942fe14 004179ad ..........B9.yA.
3942FDE8  3c78cf56 00000000 0000000f 00000008 V.x<............
3942FDF8  06daa0a0 091fb6e8 006a121e 0000000f ..........j.....
3942FE08  3c78cf56 3c78cf56 3942fe34 3942fe34 V.x<V.x<4.B94.B9
3942FE18  00414721 081d6fbc 3942fe70 0000000c !GA..o..p.B9....
3942FE28  3c78cf56 3c75c28f 3c75c28f 3942fe7c V.x<..u<..u<|.B9
3942FE38  00417c6f 3c78cf56 00aa3bbf 06daaea8 o|A.V.x<.;......
3942FE48  06daaa80 06daaab4 00000002 00000002 ................
3942FE58  00000008 3942fe78 06daaea8 00000001 ....x.B9........
3942FE68  06daaa80 06daada4 081d6fbc 06daaacd .........o......
3942FE78  00000000 3942feec 00a9ff2d 06daaa80 ......B9-.......
3942FE88  06daaad4 081d6fb0 00000008 3942fec0 .....o........B9
3942FE98  06daaea8 00000001 0965cb04 03565a78 ..........e.xZV.
3942FEA8  00000000 74ca2c7c 874ee514 00000001 ....|,.t..N.....
3942FEB8  64f6127d 0000006e 0000000f 00000000 }..dn...........
3942FEC8  00000000 00000001 03565a78 0965cb04 ........xZV...e.
3942FED8  00000001 727f271c 19b22292 00000000 .....'.r."......
3942FEE8  8770662a 3942ff24 00aa0289 877067e2 *fp.$.B9.....gp.
3942FEF8  00000001 0965cb04 03565a78 00000001 ......e.xZV.....
3942FF08  80000003 3942fef4 3942f3d8 3942ff6c ......B9..B9l.B9
3942FF18  008b5d30 bf67ee0e 00000000 3942ff44 0]....g.....D.B9
3942FF28  00aa035f 00000000 06db3b10 0066094f _........;..O.f.
3942FF38  00000000 03565a78 00000000 3942ff7c ....xZV.....|.B9
3942FF48  008b5bcd 06db3b10 877067ba 00000000 .[...;...gp.....
3942FF58  03565a78 03565a78 3942ff50 3942ff50 xZV.xZV.P.B9P.B9
3942FF68  3942ffc4 3942ffc4 008b5d30 bf67f8a6 ..B9..B90]....g.
3942FF78  00000000 3942ff88 008b5c75 00000000 ......B9u\......
3942FF88  3942ff94 767f3677 03565a78 3942ffd4 ..B9w6.vxZV...B9
3942FF98  77029f02 03565a78 4728fdd2 00000000 ...wxZV...(G....
3942FFA8  00000000 03565a78 00000000 00000000 ....xZV.........
3942FFB8  00000000 3942ffa0 00000000 ffffffff ......B9........
3942FFC8  77060ae5 096bc756 00000000 3942ffec ...wV.k.......B9
3942FFD8  77029ed5 008b5bf3 03565a78 00000000 ...w.[..xZV.....
3942FFE8  00000000 00000000 00000000 008b5bf3 .............[..

*--> Error Logs <--*
6862368.000000, -50535352.000000
Point 1: 61804772.000000, -76862368.000000, -50535360.000000
Point 2: 61804776.000000, -76862384.000000, -50535352.000000
Point 3: 61804780.000000, -76862384.000000, -50535360.000000
Point 4: 61816412.000000, -76837656.000000, -50520776.000000
Point 5: 61820124.000000, -76835704.000000, -50538780.000000
Point 6: 61831744.000000, -76866744.000000, -50520776.000000
Point 7: 61835456.000000, -76864792.000000, -50538780.000000
Bad transform (index 0) set on model 0x0.
(0.704801, 3.234694, 1.400834, 61805276.000000)
(-0.604423, 3.771890, -1.201326, -76862112.000000)
(-0.371388, 0.000000, 4.613554, -50535216.000000)
Bad transform (index 0) set on model 0x0.
(0.888411, 8.357711, 4.065511, 61805276.000000)
(-0.293214, 25.323109, -1.341793, -76862112.000000)
(-0.353201, 0.000000, 11.339942, -50535216.000000)
Bad transform (index 0) set on model 0x0.
(0.926369, 5.546679, 0.579071, 61805276.000000)
(-0.365549, 14.056316, -0.228504, -76862112.000000)
(-0.090633, 0.000000, 6.840401, -50535216.000000)
Bad transform (index 0) set on model 0x0.
(0.280295, 8.214726, 1.048707, 61805276.000000)
(-0.678081, 3.395676, -2.537005, -76862112.000000)
(-0.679441, 0.000000, 2.964558, -50535216.000000)
Bad transform (index 0) set on model 0x0.
(-0.105223, 15.464274, -0.177467, 61805276.000000)
(-0.967003, -1.682720, -1.630929, -76862112.000000)
(-0.232022, 0.000000, 6.877735, -50535216.000000)
Bad transform (index 0) set on model 0x0.
(-0.484191, 17.274008, -1.389966, 61805276.000000)
(-0.668110, -12.518778, -1.917941, -76862112.000000)
(-0.564967, 0.000000, 3.459327, -50535216.000000)
Bad transform (index 0) set on model 0x0.
(-0.957898, -3.708848, -0.957950, 61805276.000000)
(0.169108, -21.008465, 0.169117, -76862112.000000)
(-0.232022, 0.000000, 4.078134, -50535216.000000)
Bad transform (index 0) set on model 0x0.
(-0.709136, 9.543085, -1.781248, 61805276.000000)
(-0.421828, -16.042879, -1.059573, -76862112.000000)
(-0.564967, 0.000000, 3.026911, -50535216.000000)

*--> DirectX Device Info <--*
VendorId    = 0x1002
DeviceId    = 0x6738
Version     = 8.17.0010.1140
Description = AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series
Compat      = 0x00000000
VidMem      = 1739 MB
```

is the error in case any one can use it.

I appreciate you trying to help, though.

----------


## o5119

Hmm, I am using the gZoom Elite as well. I wonder, is the teleport feature working for you when you use Gualtieri's coords? Are you sure you are not being teleported to 50000, 50000, 50000 due to the decimal problem? I did notice that the latest gZoom would crash the game if you are teleported to a coordinate that doesn't exit in the zone you are currently in.

----------


## Milkshakes00

> Hmm, I am using the gZoom Elite as well. I wonder, is the teleport feature working for you when you use Gualtieri's coords? Are you sure you are not being teleported to 50000, 50000, 50000 due to the decimal problem? I did notice that the latest gZoom would crash the game if you are teleported to a coordinate that doesn't exit in the zone you are currently in.


Wait, are the coordinates supposed to be commas and not periods on the right? o.O

Edit: Tried commas and it would change to 50000, 500000, 50000... So, not quite sure what the problem is. I am making sure they are decimals..  :Frown:

----------


## o5119

In gZoom, it will show as periods, but you may need to change your system's period to comma. To verify whether you have this problem or not, click on any saved coordinates you have loaded and see if the numbers under destination is the same as the one you picked. If it's 50000, 50000, 50000 then you have the period problem. The solution is posted in the OP.

Edit: Actually mine is showing as comma after giving it a closer look since I switched my system's to a comma as I have the period bug.

----------


## Milkshakes00

I got it to actually teleport me, unfortunately, it's not teleporting me to the right location, I think.

https://i.imgur.com/z4unK.jpg

@[email protected];

Okay.. Hitting it again gets me to the top of the tower, this is acting funky. @[email protected]

----------


## o5119

> I got it to actually teleport me, unfortunately, it's not teleporting me to the right location, I think.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/z4unK.jpg
> 
> @[email protected];
> 
> Okay.. Hitting it again gets me to the top of the tower, this is acting funky. @[email protected]


I tried it again, and it teleported me up there. I made sure I get put into doing the puzzle first though and then fail it immidiately. You will need to sync yourself as well. I did it with my elementalist. Definitely harder to sync than the guardian. To know if you are sync'd or not, look at the timer at the top left. If you have successfully sync'd, the timer will disappear. Or else you won't be able to jump into the clock tower. Takes a couple tries, but just keep trying.

----------


## Milkshakes00

> I tried it again, and it teleported me up there. I made sure I get put into doing the puzzle first though and then fail it immidiately. You will need to sync yourself as well. I did it with my elementalist. Definitely harder to sync than the guardian. To know if you are sync'd or not, look at the timer at the top left. If you have successfully sync'd, the timer will disappear. Or else you won't be able to jump into the clock tower. Takes a couple tries, but just keep trying.


I got it on my Thief! Thanks a ton.  :Big Grin:  Now to get it on the rest.

----------


## o5119

> I got it on my Thief! Thanks a ton.  Now to get it on the rest.


You are welcome. Glad it's working for you as well now.  :Smile:

----------


## o5119

Someone requested the coordinates for the Memoires so here it is for both acts if anyone is still looking for them. The Label is as follows:

Eg: IV - Queensdale (2)

It means book IV, located in Queensdale, which requires scan number 2 to reveal the ghost.

I did not include book I simply because the ghost is right next to the NPC that gives you the scanner.

Enjoy~

Memoire Locations.zip

----------


## stigafr

> In gZoom, it will show as periods, but you may need to change your system's period to comma. To verify whether you have this problem or not, click on any saved coordinates you have loaded and see if the numbers under destination is the same as the one you picked. If it's 50000, 50000, 50000 then you have the period problem. The solution is posted in the OP.


FYI for gzoom you don't need to modify your system settings. It accepts other (point). or , (comma) variations based on the country (tested as I have several setups).
The only thing to remember if copy pasting into gzoom is to make sure you have the right decimal seperator for your system in the orig text (edit it before if not). If you don't, gzoom will refuse the coords.

----------


## o5119

> FYI for gzoom you don't need to modify your system settings. It accepts other (point). or , (comma) variations based on the country (tested as I have several setups).
> The only thing to remember if copy pasting into gzoom is to make sure you have the right decimal seperator for your system in the orig text (edit it before if not). If you don't, gzoom will refuse the coords.


Ah I see. Thanks for the info.

----------


## o5119

Here's a missing Jumping Puzzle:

Diessa Plateau - Grendich Gamble Jumping puzzle

-129,15140
142,02560
95,02319

There isn't a chest there except a rich silver vein if it spawns. There's a veteran aschalon ghost by it too.

----------


## darkmaouli

Found how to re-sync with a mesmer underwater >> Feignet Surge - Speer

----------


## aoie

HI guys, gZoom crashes the GW2 client everytime I use the teleport feature, other functions are working fine, anyone experiencing this? This has been occurring since Phase 2 of Halloween event started.

----------


## vib2

Puzzle jump

Hexfoundry
923,27050
-1043,66900
36,24683

Tribulation Caverns
-771,92860
-772,61440
107,26340

Coddler's Cove
368,66700
-1119,84500
35,06152

----------


## Crazysky

Thanks for this tips  :Wink:

----------


## m33pm33p

Thanks for the work guys!! Very very very much appreciated.

----------


## suthek

I have some handy WvWvW locations:

All locations are on cliff edges so you'll immediately sync up. no skills required. they are just out of key areas so you're not just warping into a base of baddies.

----------


## Frequenzy

> I have some handy WvWvW locations:
> 
> All locations are on cliff edges so you'll immediately sync up. no skills required. they are just out of key areas so you're not just warping into a base of baddies.


might wanna make a file of it? could be handy

----------


## suthek

yea its a filebut i didnt see the option to upload file. and im too lazy to create a file webhosting site.

----------


## suthek

Maybe in Gzoom 1.7.4 they could look into export to text or something? I tried opening the xyz file in notepad, so i could paste the content, but it appears to be encrypted. 

I always try to collect points that are on 45+ degree angles so you slide into sync. it saves huge effort trying to use skills/cooldown/"skill not syncing" issues.
Far too often on my elementalist I do the fire sync skill (Staff) but it fails to sync. 

Side note, I found the tree of elders will do a temporary sync. DO NOT MOVE AFTER CASTING.
I'll spawn the tree at a vista point and then have my finger over the F button. the second the tree minion spawns it briefly has you synced. 
this is super handy with vista points where you can't "fire roll to sync" (fall off edge)

As everyone should be aware by now, slide to sync is like 100% guaranteed. Has anyone with a higher level of the code knowledge looked into emulating this slipping incline issue without needing steep cliff faces? I saw some other script out there that made it so your grip can be adjusted to scale steep cliffs. maybe it could be added to the teleport sequence to briefly throw your grip so far into the other direction that you're slipping just by standing there on level ground? It would be like a work-around instant sync?

Food for thought.

----------


## Frequenzy

Hey guys isnt there a better way to sync then using whrilwind attack on warrior? cause that cooldown just takes so long

----------


## JokA666

> Maybe in Gzoom 1.7.4 they could look into export to text or something? I tried opening the xyz file in notepad, so i could paste the content, but it appears to be encrypted. 
> 
> I always try to collect points that are on 45+ degree angles so you slide into sync. it saves huge effort trying to use skills/cooldown/"skill not syncing" issues.
> Far too often on my elementalist I do the fire sync skill (Staff) but it fails to sync. 
> 
> Side note, I found the tree of elders will do a temporary sync. DO NOT MOVE AFTER CASTING.
> I'll spawn the tree at a vista point and then have my finger over the F button. the second the tree minion spawns it briefly has you synced. 
> this is super handy with vista points where you can't "fire roll to sync" (fall off edge)
> 
> ...


I higher my Z co-ords as a fall can sync you fairly often too  :Smile:

----------


## Deathsnacks

If you have Notepad++, you can fix the localization issue with the following regex:

Find: ([0-9]),([0-9])
Replace: \1.\2

This should convert all comma decimals in the coords with . decimals.

----------


## Gualtieri

Awesome work guys! Thanks for collecting all the Coordinates! 

I'm totally out of time...that helped me alot.  :Smile: 

Cheers!

----------


## darkmaouli

Found how to re-sync with a mesmer underwater >> Feignet Surge - Speer

----------


## jeremyphay

sometimes when tele into water the equipments dont change to udnerwater and cantresync how?

----------


## pkodyssey

This seems like a crazy way to get around the map

----------


## gw6240

Quick Question. On the Eternal Battle Grounds map... Vista #6 I am unable to resync with the server on my Elementalist even after using Ride the Lightning or Updraft. Any suggestion or could someone verify that there is an issue with this Vista? Thanks.

----------


## Dopeness

OP are you going to add the new coordinates into a new file?

----------


## barthen

The two new jumping puzzles in the Lost Shores:

Skipping Stones
X: -521,2315625
Y: 363,69125
Z: 48,21984375

Under New Management
X: 833,28875
Y: -454,62
Z: 70,34765625

----------


## dagvelo

when i try to teleport nothing happend, what is my problem?

----------


## Epicluckbox

> when i try to teleport nothing happend, what is my problem?


same here
22

----------


## scorps1

can we get an update on the lists? specifically with the lost shores area. 

i would also like to request the list be updated with location names, instead of WP1, 2, 3, etc.

----------


## FallingReign

> i would also like to request the list be updated with location names, instead of WP1, 2, 3, etc.


I have started naming the locations but its a lot of work for little gain. Maybe we can all collaborate on this?

----------


## jeremyphay

any possible way i can use this to gain fast levels?

----------


## dagvelo

what about the necromancer?

----------


## Milkshakes00

> any possible way i can use this to gain fast levels?


Use common sense. This lets you teleport ANYWHERE on a map. Of course it can be used to gain fast levels. -_-;

----------


## TheRainMaker

Anyone else having troubles with syncing lately? Most of the time the sync just won't register.

----------


## JokA666

if you have issues syncing (god knows how you can btw) simply find any sloped surface and jump at it, it will sync you automatically! or adjust the co-ords you are using for a higher z-axis as the fall will sync you too

----------


## TheRainMaker

Falling from any height will sync you too? If that's true I think we should update the coordinates to do away with skill based syncing :P 

But ya, lately my thief has not been syncing at all, no matter what skill I use. I'll try your advice.

----------


## Adauchi

Does anyone know if it possible to take saved coordinates from GW2 Booster and have them be used with GZoom?

----------


## doubleyoujay

can someone tell me if its safe to get 100% map completion with this?

----------


## Adauchi

Don't do WvW during primetime and you should be good.

----------


## stigafr

Windy Cave Treasure (tp 10metres before chest so you can sync and avoid mob aggro) >> GW2 Windy Cave Treasure achievement guide - YouTube

X -134,5952
Y 1169,409
Z 73,19507

----------


## hansch

Thanks for your hard work. I'm happy to help. Is there a particular one that hasn't been named yet? I'm new so I cant be quick with it.




> I have started naming the locations but its a lot of work for little gain. Maybe we can all collaborate on this?

----------


## Valor974

stupid question, i miss some Point of Interest in dungeon (like caudecus or sorrow embrace) 

are there listed somewhere ?

----------


## s3ph1roth

> stupid question, i miss some Point of Interest in dungeon (like caudecus or sorrow embrace) 
> 
> are there listed somewhere ?


Some PoI discoveries in dungeons depend on the paths you take in explorable modes.

----------


## dubbiez

> Missing 1 Jumping Puzzle 
> 
> Hexfoudry Sparkfly Fen (this is past the security barrier so you shouldn't need the disactivation parts of the puzzle.Veteran mob will spwan though.
> 922,86760
> -1047,62600
> 36,24683


Confirmed, works perfect.. thanks!

----------


## runcmd

okay...so i found an easy way to sync for all toons. basically just go and jump up against a wall a few times or any other object. jumping up onto things, especially those that you then slide back down, will sync everything. for water you obviously have to get on land, but i've been using this with GREAT success.

----------


## coacholee

Thanks for sharing but it already as been found by angrymustache on post numlber 230.  :Smile:

----------


## durriej

Any plans for an Auto Sync?

I also noticed in alot of the posted Cords they are wrong. Many of them put you under the map, or even above it. I was spotted by someone while I was floating above due to a bad cord. Thankfully I convinced them I was glitched, I logged out and back in which fixed the problem.

----------


## fragnot

Is the coords upto date ?

And isnt it different from what server you are on? 

Im on EU - Far Shiverpeak

----------


## Gualtieri

Hey guys!

I know, it's late, but here is a little update!  :Smile: 
*

*Added new Map**

Southsun Cove
- All WP's / PoI's / JPTC's -

*
*Added missing JPTC coordinates**

Dredgehaunt Cliffs
- Tribulation Caverns - 

Sparkfly Fen
 - Hexfoundry Unhinged - 

Diessa Plateau 
 - Grendich Gamble - 

Plains of Ashford
 - Loreclaw Expanse - 

Southsun Cove
- Skipping Stones - 
- Under New Management - 

Fireheart Rise
- Pig Iron Quarry -

Timberline Falls
- Coddler's Cove - 

Mount Maelstrom
- Hidden Garden - 

**Added Explorer coordinates**

Lornar's Pass
- Windy Cave Treasure - 
(Thanks Stigafr!)

Caledon Forrest
- Tears of Itlaocol - 
- Don’t Touch the Shiny -

*
*Added a All-in-1 Pack**


*- Added a PoI in Lions Arch, a WP in Cursed Shore and Stairs of Devastation!-*


*I'm starting now to rename all the WP's / PoI's / Vistas and add the rest of Explorer-Coordinates!*

----------


## chacalus

Thank's Gualtieri ! Nice update !!!

----------


## Gualtieri

*Added names for all PoI's / Vistas / Waypoints in all Major cities!* 
(Rata Sum - Black Citadel - Divinity's Reach - Hoelbrak - The Grove - Lion's Arch)

*Have fun!*

----------


## Cubanflow2992

every time i teleport my game crush any help please

----------


## DeadRabbit

You already have it in the code, you're just looking at the wrong value. Use this instead:

CultureInfo.CurrentCulture.NumberFormat.NumberDecimalSeparator != ","

----------


## Mightyteabag

> Hey guys!
> 
> I know, it's late, but here is a little update! 
> *
> 
> *Added new Map**
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are the best. Thanks so much

----------


## Cubanflow2992

I need a little help every time i use the teleporter the stuff dont load like the npc the just dont load .. Any help

----------


## Lookingfor

> I need a little help every time i use the teleporter the stuff dont load like the npc the just dont load .. Any help


You are out of SYNCH, read carefully Gualtieri's 1st post.

----------


## muscles2000

can someone tell me why whenever i teleport to any location i find my self flying then dropped in water ? is the coordinates wrong am i doing something wrong ? even when am in the water i dont see on the map the actual vista or JP i teleported to it.

----------


## Lookingfor

Almost certainly, your Hack tool need an Update.

----------


## angusxlol

its imposible to do with my necro

----------


## Dragneel

work gZoom in Super Adventure Box ???

----------


## Lookingfor

> work gZoom in Super Adventure Box ???


Yes it work but very hard because no surface or skill for the Synch.

----------


## octech

> can someone tell me why whenever i teleport to any location i find my self flying then dropped in water ? is the coordinates wrong am i doing something wrong ? even when am in the water i dont see on the map the actual vista or JP i teleported to it.


You have to uncheck- all the "no clipping" options in the app. Also if your dysnced with the server(this is common after you use a waypoint) it can throw the coordinates off when using the preloaded x and y and z coords. Feel free to pm me if you have further questions I'd love to be a help but questions are sort of frowned upon in this section.

----------


## octech

Bug or user error I can't tell. But when I'm using this app and I'm playing normal sometimes unwanted options turn on by themselves. I have the "enable hotkeys" box unchecked and seems like something I'm doing if automatically turning on moon gravity and no clipping. Just wanted to report maybe it's a user error by me if anyone else notices that let me know. Kind of weird to be in a Group with mods on when suddenly you fall through the earth or jump to the roofs lol.

----------


## Koichiisama

Ignore previous post please

----------


## Jennifer613

Download wont work?

----------


## Koichiisama

Not sure if this is Gzoom or the coordinates, but with the patch they dropped today Teleport doesn't seem to like to work. Soon as I try to sync it sends me to another area of the map..

----------


## Koichiisama

Hmm..played around a bit and some of the maps seem to work fine..plains of ashford for one. However, I ran into the problem again once I tried teleporting in the WvW Boarderlands

----------


## F3D

Can it be these coordinates are out of date since last patch?
Cause i will be teleported in an area i don't want to be  :Smile:

----------


## skydrow

hello, what is the sync character after TP for NECROMANCER plz.

----------


## dominicli9

I been trying to use gZOOM with these coords, but I keep getting stuck underground? Does the program need updating? or am I doing something wrong?

Thanks.

and nice work on finding the coords!

----------


## Lookingfor

Atm, gZoom is outdated and no more updated.

----------


## Lashley93

no longer works for me

----------

